# Caffeine



## zesbe (Sep 7, 2012)

The back story is that I just started two new meds for fibromyalgia/depression/anxiety/sleep. One is suppose to make you sleepy and the other can at first, but after you adjust, it is not suppose to cause this issue. The double whammy has left me extremely tired. I am a mother and my husband travels a lot, so I don't have the option of just sleeping through it. I've been on the low-Fodmaps, low-fat, and no caffeine and most of my symptoms are gone or very minor at this point. Not being able to get out of bed today left me desperate though, so I drank a cup of coffee with only lactose-free milk and a little sugar.I have IBS-D and guess what... I'm sick again! So, does caffeine cause a problem for most of you? If so, if you suffer from fatigue or drowsiness (I have fatigue due to fibromyalgia and now drowsiness from the medicine) how do you combat that without using caffeine?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I take meds for depression, and I need a couple of cups of coffee to get going. As long as I do that every day, my body adjusts, but if I drink extra caffeine, or not every day, look out, it really aggravates my IBS. So stick with a routine schedule; same amount same time every day. You might also try Yerba Matte, which tastes similar to green tea. It's a stimulant, but different from caffeine. Maybe it will irritate your digestion less?


----------

